# Winter Nose & Kelp ?



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I was afraid this was going to happen. With the set up of the new store, my babies aren't getting any sunlight at all right now. Until Christmas is over, Jett, Callie and I are here at the store 7 days a week. Jett's nose is still as black as can be but my little Callie's nose is getting lighter. I know there have been some threads about using Kelp but has anyone actually used Kelp and had good results? I can't remember if anyone has shared their experiences. Any other things I can do to help her wee winter nose?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Here's a thread that was started about "Solid Gold Seameal" for a darker nose. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/107132-seameal-before-after-photos.html

I started to give the fluffs the seameal, but haven't used it enough to notice a difference yet.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo's nose has faded - it did last year too - it bothered me last year because I was showing him and I tried everything - nothing worked. Seaweed powder, kelp, elderberry liquid thing(can't remember the name), seameal - It turned really black again around May.

ETA - correction - seameal may have worked - I started using it in early june/late may and his nose did get darker - but it was also way sunnier outside.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

My fluffs get kelp everyday. When I adopted Liberty are nose was a light brown and have to say it still is. Was hoping it would get darker but nope.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

when I posted that about Bisou's nose turning darker due to the seameal...it did but it was also in the summertime that it did that. We don't get a lot of sun here but she does sleep in it everyday it is out. I think the seameal helped her, but also the sun did the most.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried setting up one of those UV ights? They use them to fight depression too... maybe set one of by your cash register and the doggies can bask?


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Are there any other benefits of adding kelp to their diet?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Seameal is full of vitamins and minerals that may be missing in some dog foods. I personally think a combination of sun and the Seameal work together. I also think if the nose has gotten too light for a great length of time it may not completely come back. I know Cosy's fades a bit in the winter but always returns in the spring (knock on wood). I give her seameal, but not always everyday. She loves it and eats it straight.
She's a weird little thing. lol


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well this doesn't sound too promising. Maybe on the few sunny days we have, I'll have to have G'ma & G'pa rotate between watching Callie & Jett so they both can get at least some sun.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Crystal, we are in the desert in AZ and Rocky's nose lightened in the last month. It was cold for a couple of weeks and he didn't go out much.:shocked: But now it's near 80 degrees, we're getting a warm spell for a week they predict, so I'm going to make sure he gets lots of sunshine to see if it darkens. Maybe you can have someone walk them during the day? Just thinking...I'm sure you would have thought of that though.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh didn't see this post, sorry. Yes, maybe that will help. Grandma and Grandpa to the rescue. :chili: You can always get them a mini tanning bed, or color his nose in.:HistericalSmiley:



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Well this doesn't sound too promising. Maybe on the few sunny days we have, I'll have to have G'ma & G'pa rotate between watching Callie & Jett so they both can get at least some sun.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Crystal, we are in the desert in AZ and Rocky's nose lightened in the last month. It was cold for a couple of weeks and he didn't go out much.:shocked: But now it's near 80 degrees, we're getting a warm spell for a week they predict, so I'm going to make sure he gets lots of sunshine to see if it darkens. Maybe you can have someone walk them during the day? Just thinking...I'm sure you would have thought of that though.


Only problem is in the winter months, we pretty much have what the weather men like to call a 'perma-cloud'. lol We will not have much sunshine now until spring. I think on the days we do have sun, I'll take them out to mom and dad's so they can at least lay in the sun through their windows. It's not much, but at this point, any little bit will help.


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

I started the Seameal around this time last year and it really helped with Bernie's winter colored nose. I'd recommend it to everyone, it also helps with the healthfulness of their coat.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Dark noses or lighter, your trio is to die for! Soooo cute!:wub::wub::wub:



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Only problem is in the winter months, we pretty much have what the weather men like to call a 'perma-cloud'. lol We will not have much sunshine now until spring. I think on the days we do have sun, I'll take them out to mom and dad's so they can at least lay in the sun through their windows. It's not much, but at this point, any little bit will help.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Just when I think I have EVERYTHING for him, I find out there's something else I need. :HistericalSmiley:Where do you get the seameal? 



majik921 said:


> I started the Seameal around this time last year and it really helped with Bernie's winter colored nose. I'd recommend it to everyone, it also helps with the healthfulness of their coat.


----------



## JChess (Sep 15, 2010)

Pardon my ignorance and getting a bit off topic here but I am new to the breed and this is Zeus's first winter. Is this nose lightening temporary and goes back in the summer? I just want to make sure this isn't a permanent change. Sorry for my ignorance :innocent:


----------

